# Marley cockapoo's



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi there
Has anyone had a puppy from Thirza at Marley Cockapoo's? If so do you have any pictures of the pups please
Thank you


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, we got Oakley from Thirza. He's 14 weeks & absolutely adorable. His brother Benji (davethedog) & sister Wynny (Donnag) are on here too. I highly recommend Thirza as a breeder, we are still in touch with her to ask questions & let her know how Oakley is getting on, she's really lovely. 
Here are some links to threads with photos
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3284
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3352
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3441
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/show...www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3925
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3947
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3989


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Maria
Oh wow Oakley is gorgeous and so is his brother and sister. I have to say I am very excited now as I am on Thirza's list and yes she was very helpful and sounded like she really cared for her puppies. It's just a case of waiting to hear some news now


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice to hear you're expecting a cockapoo in the near future  I don't have a Marley's 'poo, but just commenting to ask when you're likely to be expecting a pup to come home? Bet you're excited  & what mix will he be? Working cocker?


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

AgaRee said:


> Hi Maria
> Oh wow Oakley is gorgeous and so is his brother and sister. I have to say I am very excited now as I am on Thirza's list and yes she was very helpful and sounded like she really cared for her puppies. It's just a case of waiting to hear some news now


Hi, we are delighted with our little Wynny, I thoroughly recommend Thirza as a breeder as she is very helpful and breeds beautiful little puppies. We couldn't have wished for a more content, happy, funny lively little doggie that we got. You've made the right choice in your search for a little cockapoo good luck and hope you get what you wish for


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Can't wait to hear more about your puppy


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I on the list at Marleys too and so excited!
We hope to get an apricot girl in the New Year.
Thank-you so much for all the recommendations for Thirza and the photos too. Just gorgeous.
Hope you don't mind me posting on your forum AgaRee! Are you on the list too?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations Sarah, bet you're counting off the days


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello Maria,
Yes I am!
Oakley is stunning. Such lovely photos. How's he doing?
We are in Hampshire too.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Very exciting to hear about more Marley puppies. We couldn't be happier with Benji, he's gorgeous! 

Meg xx


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Meg!
That's great news. 
Just been looking at some photos. What gorgeous dogs there are from Marleys.
Is Benji Apricot or Red- or is that the same thing? Excuse my ignorance!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Sequin said:


> Hello Maria,
> Yes I am!
> Oakley is stunning. Such lovely photos. How's he doing?
> We are in Hampshire too.


Thanks Sarah. He's doing very well, growing soooo quickly. He's 14" tall & weighs 7.6kg and is still the same gorgeous red colour. 

Have you seen a photo of your litter yet? I think I may have, as my friend's mum is after a puppy & was sent a piccie. They looked so cute, I got all broody again (don't tell Hubby though) 

We are just north of Portsmouth, where are you?


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Maria,
Glad Oakley is doing well. The photos are so lovely.
We are in Winchester. 
If you saw the same photo I did the pups were
All sleeping in a long line snuggled up together. So cute!
Thriza said she thinks these pups will also be similar colouring to Oakley.Hope so!
Have a good weekend.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Sarah, yes that sounds like the photo. I would say that the one on the right looked the darkest. It will be interesting to see how their colours develop.

My friend's mum isn't getting one of the litter as she has decided to go for a choccie F1b as she has developed an allergy as she's got older & felt she should go with a potentially curlier coated puppy.

I'm getting excited for you now. Keep me posted with news. 
XX


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

We went to see the puppies on Monday and have met out little beauty! So cuddly and sleepy. Awww. She is apricot and has a little white mark on her forehead. It was hard to leave her. At least we will be busy from now until January!
Thriza was so helpful and kind. 
I wonder if anyone else on here is getting a puppy from the same litter? Be lovely to know.
Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeay  Congrats - make sure you put lots of pictures up so we can see her!!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi 
Thanks. Very exciting.
My daughter did take a few photos on my phone but they aren't very good I'm afraid. I will try and work out how to put them on...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes please - pics would be lovely 

Btw I'm trying to organise a meet for March 25th in Bushy Park, Middlesex. We'll have our puppy too by then. Would that be of interest to you or is it too far from Hampshire? 

Turi x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

sarah and maria may i ask if the mother is a poodle or spaniel as thirsa is a friend of mine and she had 2 mini girls i bred and they were red in colour and im wondering if they are there in the breeding janice x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Turi
Thanks for asking. It may be a bit far but if I can come along I will! Can't wait for the Spring...
Hi Janice- Mum is a cocker spaniel. Very pretty.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, I am the Queen of early planning :laugh:

Oooo, I can see your little photo. Puppy is precious! 

Turi x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww Sarah she looks adorable 

Janice, Oakley's mum was a pretty roan cocker.


----------

